

New decentralised internet - jamesdeer
http://maidsafe.net/

======
deftnerd
This is a bad description of what the project is about. I've been working with
the Mastercoin people and have met the Maidsafe people at a Hackathon and
they're doing some really neat research.

Basically they're creating a service that lets you monitize your unused
resources such as unused hard drive space or CPU cycles.

------
exaem
This has been tried before and it'll be tried again; I can't see it happening
anytime soon on a large enough scale for it to become popular among a large
amount of users.

